# Buddies Auto Service



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience of these guys? I might get my car serviced with them but thought I'd see if anyone has used them before, cheers.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Also interested to hear some first hand opinion on them.

I bought one of the Cobone deals for the full car detailing (not yet used it).


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I have used Cobone for car servicing and valeting/detailing in the past and each time I was so unhappy with the service received, I would have preferred to pay full price for them not to touch my car in the first place.

The car servicing one I bought cost 999 Dhs with a value of 2700 Dhs. Imagine my surprise when I pick the car up and they inform me that the 999 Dhs I paid only covers the labour. In the end, the total cost was more than what I would have paid at the Range Rover dealer, and wouldn't have had the hassle I went through when I sold the car because it didn't have full dealer service.

The detailing one was just as farcical. Giving the car a jet wash then having someone go over it with a bottle of polish and a rag is not detailing. There was no machine polishing, paint correction, waxing, anything like that. They didn't even bother to notice the gunk from a leaking cup of Fanta in the centre console. When I pointed it out, their solution was to quickly scrape it out with a damp rag.

These companies just want an instant cash injection. They soon forget that they have a service to provide and will go out of their way to cut as many corners as they can to minimise what they now see as a loss because you won't be paying them for the work they do.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Were both these instances with Buddies?



Gavtek said:


> I have used Cobone for car servicing and valeting/detailing in the past and each time I was so unhappy with the service received, I would have preferred to pay full price for them not to touch my car in the first place.
> 
> The car servicing one I bought cost 999 Dhs with a value of 2700 Dhs. Imagine my surprise when I pick the car up and they inform me that the 999 Dhs I paid only covers the labour. In the end, the total cost was more than what I would have paid at the Range Rover dealer, and wouldn't have had the hassle I went through when I sold the car because it didn't have full dealer service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Neither were, but it was enough to put me off using any similar deals. Business ethics do not seem to exist here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pammy isnt ever going to allow me to buy another 'deal' again... I keep thinking it is an adventure and good to try these different places but gosh, all the ones we seem to buy and use, are subpar. No idea about buddies directly, but not had good experience with most of them.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Woot woot! I have one for Teppanyaki (sp?) at the Ramee Rose:-0 
If you don't hear from me soon, it's because I'll be lying dead on the floor of the toilet ha ha


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The wife bought a couple of those ramee rose ones and we went a couple of weeks back. Not my idea of value for money and after a similar garage debacle I've banned the mrs from even mentioning the word Cobone which I'm sure means " suckers" in some foreign language!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Reminds me of the "4 course Indian meal" voucher I bought. One of the courses was bread. Another was rice. Basically a curry and a samosa for 79 Dhs. Just crap, even if the food was good, tactics like that just put me off using the place again.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The killer for me was that apart from the me my usual saviour, a nice cold pint, was as flat as a witches ,,,,,,, well you get the idea.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

So nobody's used Buddies then?

:lol:


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Update:

I called Buddies yesterday to book in Mrs Confiture's car for the premium valet and learnt that they are VERY busy due to the Cobone offer.

Originally I was offered a slot in August but the owner called back with a cancellation and I got it in today!

I drove the car there and met the owner, who was kind enough to drop me back despite not having pre-arranged anything. He seems like a genuinely nice guy trying to build up his business.

I'll report back when the car is collected.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Update 2:

Mrs Confiture's car was REALLY well detailed. They even got some of the mashed in biscuit stuff from the carpet thanks to our 4 year old.

When picking it up, my car decided to unload the contents of its radiator outside, so I let them take a look at it.

They checked kept the car and checked it over. Happily they called me back to say that the diagnosis was a faulty cap on the feeder tank! I asked them to check the brakes as I knew the pads were worn, and so they replaced them.

In summary, they're a small and relatively new business but the owner, Rami is a petrolhead and they did exactly what I wanted, quickly and at a good price.

When the next service is due, I'll be going back there.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't you think it's a bit of a coincidence that the car just happened to develop a problem whilst it was at the garage?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Thought someone would ask that.

We went to collect Mrs Confiture's car in my car.

We pulled up and my car spewed water out when we stopped. We saw it before they had even come out of the workshop, so it was a complete coincidence.

Happy that the only problem was the radiator cap. I asked them to do the brakes as I knew the pads were low anyway so it made sense for them to do it while they had the car as it's too damn hot here for me to do it myself!


----------



## SreeS3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Ant 1982

I am new to this forum and I seriously have no idea how to use it. I happened to see a thread of yours where you enquired about reliable postal services to send your dissertation to UK. The thread was closed so I couldn't further reply on it. I am in a similar situation now and was hoping if you could help me out here. Which postal service did you use and how many days did it take for your dissertation to reach UK??? I apologize for posting this on a completely unrelated thread. I couldn't find and personal message option here. I would really appreciate it if you reply.Thanks a lot.


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have only just seen your comment. Did you find a courier ok? I used Dhl and it took just a couple of days.


----------

